# Long time



## Knightmayre (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals..
   Been a while but i have returned with a vengence...Gemini has moved from The Big apple to Sin City...soooo i need to keep in touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So i'll be hanging out in the TKD forums and learning from you all, maybe pass on a lil of my 2 cents along the way.

Knightmayre


----------



## Kacey (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Thanks for speaking up.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2006)

Greetings.. The sharing and seeking of knowledge make for a better MA...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 9, 2006)

:wavey:   Welcome and looking forward to your posts again!


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! 

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!  Glad to have you back on board


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome back! Happy Posting!


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope to read more of your post soon.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome :wavey:


----------

